# Rolling R's (pronunciation help)



## panjabigator

This is an odd question, but I'm going to ask it anyway.   Can anyone give me directions on how one should move their tongue to get the rolling R in the word "conreu?"  I can never get a roll going if the R is proceeded by a consonant; it's always much easier if there is a proceeding vowel.

Here is the sentence where I got the word from: "Peça de terra, camp de conreu."

Thanks


----------



## betulina

Hi, Panja!

Difficult to answer, I'm afraid. Ho he estat provant i fem el mateix tant davant de vocal com de consonant... Si et surt davant de vocal, suposo que només és qüestió d'anar-ho provant, i amb la pràctica segur que t'anirà sortint.

Fins aviat!


----------



## ampurdan

If you are able to pronounce "reu", you could pronounce separately "kun" and then "rrrèu" and repeat it several times: "kun", "rrèu", "kun", "rrèu", until "conreu" and its "r" come out naturally.

You may like to have a look at this thread in the English-Spanish Grammar forum.


----------



## panjabigator

Moltes gràcies Amp i Betu.  Una altra pregunta.  Que els nens petits en tenen problemes en fer aquesta articulaciò?


----------



## ernest_

panjabigator said:


> This is an odd question, but I'm going to ask it anyway.   Can anyone give me directions on how one should move their tongue to get the rolling R in the word "conreu?"



You do not need to move it. When you say /n/ your tongue is already in place to make a thrilled R, that is the tip of your tongue touching the alveolar ridge.


----------



## betulina

> Que els nens petits en tenen problemes en fer aquesta articulaciò?



Qui tingui nens petits a prop t'ho sabrà dir millor, però diria que sí, no és una articulació fàcil. Recordo que la meva germana va estar un temps anant una estona cada dia amb una mestra de l'escola (ara en dirien logopeda) per aprendre a fer-la.


----------



## RIU

panjabigator said:


> Que els nens petits en tenen problemes en fer aquesta articulaciò?


 
No pas més que nens d'altres països amb son similars, crec. Amb els meus m'ha costat més una LL ben feta -per influencia del castellà- que no pas d'altres fonemes.


----------



## brau

D'acord amb RIU en què el fonema corresponent a la "ll" catalana resulta prou més complicat per als infants que el de la "rr".


----------

